# Books for 1st Year MBBS



## simron

hey can anyone tell me which are the best books for 1st year MBBS?


----------



## MedGrunt

Welcome to the forum simron.

Check out this thread: 1st Yr MBBS Book List
 
Make sure to look through some of the other threads and definitely use the search function at the top of the site to help you find answers to your questions.


----------



## Ankith

*Books for 1St Year MBBS*

There are so many books with different edition and with different author. I have listed some books for 1[SUP]st[/SUP] year MBBS students which I know very well.
CHAURASIA- HANDBOOK OF GENERAL ANATOMY
CUNNINGHAM'S- MANUAL OF PRACTICAL ANATOMY, VOL-2: THROAX AND ABDOMEN
DATTA- PRINCIPLES OF GENERAL ANATOMY
SNELL-CLINICAL ANATOMY FOR MEDICAL STUDENTS
ROHEN- COLORATLAS OF ANATOMY
HIRSCH- NEUTROANATOMY 3D-STEREOSCOPIC ATLAS IF THE HUMAN BRAIN WITH CD
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Akshata

I would also suggest A K Jain for Physiology... Along with Guyton ofcourse... And please do not forget Grays Anatomy... I know its intimidating but really the book is legendary... Sit with Grays and Netters after your dissection, you'll never forget anatomy for the rest of your life...
Chaurasia is a good book to revise for exams and Cunningham will help you in dissection... Biochemistry, I read Vasudevan... It was good... I also suggest Satyanarayan... Just give a try...


----------



## abdullah-khan

simron said:


> hey can anyone tell me which are the best books for 1st year MBBS?


These books are renowned throughout the world and used in most of the countries. You can further add other books according to your own taste.

*Anatomy:
Clinically Oriented Anatomy by Kieth L. Moore, (specially for clinical correlations of gross anatomy)

Physiology:
Guyton and Hall, Textbook of Medical Physiology

Chemistry:
Lippincott's Illustrated Reviews of Biochemistry

Embryology:
Either by Keith L. Moore or by Langmann, you can choose either of them, both are good books.*


----------



## mary khan

i would suggest following
ANATOMY:snell clinical anatomy and BD churassia 
EMBRYOLOGY keith L.Moore
PHYSIOOLOGY:gyton and hall textbook of physiology 
BIOCEMISTRY:chatterjee biochemistry


----------



## amydecia

MedGrunt said:


> Welcome to the forum simron. Check out this thread: 1st Yr MBBS Book List Make sure to look through some of the other threads and definitely use the search function at the top of the site to help you find answers to your questions.



Thanks for Reply. And Also Thanks for Sharing the link with me.


----------



## yuvvraajdash

*Anyone Wants Dr.Najeeb Videos..??*

anyone wants dr.najeeb videos..??


----------



## abdullah-khan

yuvvraajdash said:


> anyone wants dr.najeeb videos..??


Yes, sure ? I'll be greatly oblidged if you could provide me some link ?


----------



## rosequartz

Hi, 

I can't post complete links yet, but the website is Dr. Najeeb Lectures - World's Most Popular Medical Lectures 
Once there, just click 'Video Library'.


----------

